# Seen this "Cured" Case on another site.



## Intothewild

Hi there, Ive been suffering from this LG, FBO for around four years and like everyone else i think its annoying at the best of times and life devouring at the worst. So anyway ive been checking around and i found this recently, its obviously not from me but the symptoms match mine so i thought i would post it up to see what people think.P.s this is just this persons posts and replies on this thread - http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=1785332------------------"Well after 2yrs of smelling like hot feces, I've finally gotten a diagnosis. It's called internal intussusception. Basically I can't go for #2 properly because my rectal walls are blocking the passage. Main symptoms are the lost of urge to defecate, constant incomplete evacuation, chronic constipation/straining, and the worst of all is the "mysterious odor that everybody but me can smell." Others says it smells like a dead body, rotten garbage, dog poo, fart, and (fill in word ____). Will be going for surgery next month and hopefully this nightmare will finally be over. BTW the diagnostic test was called Dynamic MRI of the Pelvic Floor, not many places do them so you have too look round."-----------------"To tell you the truth, I have no idea when my odor started. I would smell something funky here and there but never made the connection. The only way I found out the odor was coming from me was when I got a new job and it was during orientation ppl were acting funny around me as if I farted or shat my pants. As for the antibiotics, I've taking them several times (root canals) and never got any odor. If anything, the antibiotic Xifaxan helped a little bit, because it decreased flatulence, but I still smelt like garbage. I've also tried probiotics, even spent $100 on VSL 3 and had no success."-----------------"Ok in a matter of two yrs I've done blood work for IBDs/Celiac, stool cultures, sigmoidoscopy, colonoscopy/endoscopy, barium swallow, pill cam swallow, breath test for SIBO/Lactose Intolerance/Fructose, heck even Permeability test (thinking it was Candida), all coming back negative. Only thing doctors found were internal hemorrhoids. Had them removed but symptoms still persists (incomplete evacuation, the never ending wiping, constant gas, lack of urge to go). Finally found a topnotch Colorectal surgeon who in a matter of 2 mins was able to diagnose me w/ internal rectal prolapse (internal intussusception). Just needed Dynamic MRI of the Pelvis to confirm it, which it did. I'm almost 100% positive this is what causing the odor, because I had no such odor when back then when I was able to normally go. "-----------------"Hi, I paid a radiologist working private $2750 to have this test done. I felt my insurance company were dragging their feet, and the fact that it expires in 2 months, I needed this test ASAP just in case I needed surgery. As for the job aspect I don't know. Did you get a degree or are you still in high school? I work as a registered nurse, so just imagine how embarrassing it is when people make comments like incontinent patients smell better than me (behind my back though). It's tough but life moves on. I have to suck my pride up and just concentrate with work, otherwise I can easily make a med error and prob. kill somebody. One thing that helps though is Klonopin and it's pretty cheap too. Start at a lose dose though or you will just end up sleeping all day. I go for rectopexy in two weeks. "-----------------"Sorry for the delay regarding about my update guys. Well it's been 2 months since surgery and though not fully cured of all symptoms I'm glad I had the surgery done. Symptoms before surgery were difficulty with defecation (usually had to massage the area in order to go), chronic straining/incomplete evacuation, constant wiping after defecation (would have to return within 10mins to re-wipe), and the most debilitating of all was this odor that followed me. I never smelt it but others around me would. Only thing I would notice is that it felt like my rectal muscles were loose and there would be this warmness sensation (I guess this is when the odor would just seep out?? ). But this odor has now COMPLETELY disappeared. I've gone to car shows, museums, and even closed places like elevators, and no more people getting caught off guard, sniffing, second glances/dirty looks, holding their nose. My diagnosis was internal intussusception and surgery performed was abdominal rectopexy without sigmoid resection. If I can go back, I would probably push the surgeon to remove the sigmoid as well to completely cure the incomplete evacuation aspect, but life is definitely better today than yesterday. Also I don't want to sound too cheesy or anything, but you really do need to accept god and that he's your only savior. I've def changed for the better with this whole experience. Just believe in him and he will help you too. God bless "-----------------I have most of the symptoms stated here, i still get the urge to go most of the time though so they dont match exactly, but with some further research that isn't the most prominent symptom of this so there is still a possibility. I know for a fact its coming from my anus, there is something not right down there. I can actually remember the day this started for me, i went to the toilet and pushed and strained so bad that there was blood all over the toilet. I never put that and the smell together but now i think about it i believe i pushed so hard i ended up with an internal intussusception. I have had 2 colonoscapys which have found nothing, this obviously isn't diagnosed from that.From wikipedia - Diagnosis It is diagnosed by defecography. Internal intussusception has been classified according to the size of the prolapsed section of rectum: [13] Grade I: nonrelaxation of the sphincter mechanism (anismus) Grade II: mild intussusception Grade III: moderate intussusception Grade IV: severe intussusception Grade V: rectal prolapseWas just wondering what everyone thinks of this?Cheers.


----------



## ileo

Intothewild said:


> It is diagnosed by defecography. Internal intussusception has been classified according to the size of the prolapsed section of rectum: [13] Grade I: nonrelaxation of the sphincter mechanism (anismus) Grade II: mild intussusception Grade III: moderate intussusception Grade IV: severe intussusception Grade V: rectal prolapseWas just wondering what everyone thinks of this?Cheers.


The rectal Intussusception-mucosal prolapse-solitary rectal ulcer syndrome-rectal prolapse topics are hard to get your head around, but htey are all related very closely. This website explains it the best http://www.obstructed-defaecation.com/Internal%20rectal%20intussusception.htmlI wonder why both defecating proctogram and a dynamic MRI were needed? I though MRI was better at imaging these defects.Apparently pelvic floor exercises (kegels) training for 12 weeks, may reduce mild prolapses (including intussusceptions)... so maybe think about this before surgery. The surgeon would want to see evidence of a surgical defect before they operate anyway. You may also need biofeedback to correct the uncoordinated movement of the pelvic floor muscles and straining against a "closed" pelvic floor that has created the damage to the continence mechanism.


----------



## Tieuvodanh

I have same exact symptoms with this guy. But I 'd like to know whether he still have lots of gas and bowel straining after the surgery or not about that he didn't mention in his posts


----------



## MGS

Tieuvodanh said:


> I have same exact symptoms with this guy. But I 'd like to know whether he still have lots of gas and bowel straining after the surgery or not about that he didn't mention in his posts


gas is primarily a function of gut bacteria fermentation, and would not be affected by rectopexy. You would need to look at something like the low FODMAP diet to alter gas production.

I suspect what has happened is the outlet obstruction/obstructed defecation and incomplete evacuation of stool has been improved, leading to "social continence". Rectopexy creates urgency because the rectal volume and compliance (ability to stretch and accommodate a volume of stool) is effected by resection of part of the rectal wall. Straining to defecate is both the cause and a consequence of internal rectal intussusception, leading to a vicious cycle damaging the continence mechanism further and further. It is the intussusception that creates an added barrier to the passage of stool. Once the intussuscpetion is resected, hopefully straining would be eliminated.


----------

